# My bunny ate a staple :-(



## jasonl82 (Nov 15, 2011)

So I had a stack of 3 or 4 papers on my lap with a standard size staple in the corner. Meadow our 6 lbs Mini Lop jumped up on to the couch and took the entire corner of the paper stack! She just ate it in like .5 seconds before I had a chance to do anything :-(

Anyways normally paper is no big deal but she definitely took the staple with it. I immediately freaked out and called the local animal hospital. They told me that there is nothing I can do for right now since she cannot vomit. That I should just watch her very carefully and see if she stops eating/pooping or is in obvious pain.

I'm just looking for some similar advice, has this ever happened to you, should I be freaking out more? ...etc


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 15, 2011)

Like the vets said, there really isn't much you can do other then wait and hope it passes. Best thing would be to get some Laxatone or other Malt flavoured kitty hairball remover and offer her an inch long strip 2+ times a day until it passes (more is fine she just might get runny poops) Hopefully that will help it pass and prevent it from poking anything inside. You dont want to offer any large meals or extra food because you dont want the gut to work very hard (the more food thats in there the harder it has to work which means extra movement and the chance of the staple poking something)


----------



## jasonl82 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the extra information. The vet didn't mention anything about laxatone. Can I get that at any pet store?


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 15, 2011)

Just walk down the cat isle and look for Cat hairball remedy, Malt flavour (its usally twice the price down the bunny section)


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 15, 2011)

My dad left rubber shoe grippers sitting on top of my rabbit's cage one time and she ate all the rubber. I gave her a lot of hay and fresh pineapple juice and pumpkin to help pass things quicker but bulk with fiber. She had black rubber bits in her poos for days but was acting normal so I didn't fret too much. 

My dog also ate a KFC bucket of chicken bones from someone's trash and I was told to lookout for abnormal stool (extra mucous or blood in it) and keep him hydrated and food passing through him to push it out. He was fine, thankfully. 

Hopefully it passes without trouble!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

ray: I would think it'll be fine. Just keep a close eye out on Bunny as I'm sure you already are for pain etc.! (;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2011)

ray:


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 16, 2011)

Q-tip did that about a month ago. She's fine. I kept a pretty close eye on her for about two days, but it didn't seem to affect her at all.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 16, 2011)

at least it was a closed staple, much less likely to puncture. like every one has said, extra fiber and a close watch. silly bunny!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a situation in which I really do think the Laxatone is a good choice. Get some new hay and different types. If you have PetSmart they sell a lot of different types of hay, which can be interesting and encourage more intake. Avoid the ones with sweet stuff added, like the KayTee with dried mango or carrots. Herbs and marigolds are fine and they enjoy them, though.


edit: wanted to add that my guys eat rubber whenever they get the chance and have never had any trouble passing it. I haven't seen it in their poos either. I think they like the springyiness in their mouths, so they chew it into tiny pieces.


----------

